# Additional Cigar Reviews - Viaje Platino Lancero Review and the Punch Rare Corojo 10th Anniversary Robusto Review



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Additional Cigar Reviews - Viaje Platino Lancero Review and the Punch Rare Corojo 10th Anniversary Robusto Review*

Another week is upon us and we are kicking it off with two new reviews. Up first is a closer look at the Viaje Platino Lancero. Wrapping things u...

Read the full article here: Additional Cigar Reviews - Viaje Platino Lancero Review and the Punch Rare Corojo 10th Anniversary Robusto Review


----------

